# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  علمتي طفلك الاستئذان

## تهاني الام

انا بعطيك ابسط الطرق انه اذا اخذ اي شئ وما طلب منك ان تاخذيه منه بكل هدوء وتقولي له لانك

ما طلبت من ماما ما في اللك وعن تجربه ونتيجتها سريعه اذا دخل غرفتك بدون اشتئذان بس كاشارة ارجع واطرق الباب بعدها اساليه عن اسمه  واحكيله تفضل ورح ياخذها لعبه ويكيف عليها ويتعود على اشي كويس ولا تقولي صغي جربتها وعمر ابني سنتين ما رح تخسري

----------


## العالي عالي

*اكيد فكرة صغيرة لكنها مفيدة بالمستقبل 
*

----------

